# Fallout 3 unedlich viel tragen



## baiR (2. November 2008)

Ich habe jetzt schon länger nach so etwas gesucht wie einer Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann aber habe nichts gefunden.

Hat einer vielleicht eine Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann?

PS: Will kein God mode oder so etwas in der Art, ich will einfach nur mehr tragen können.


----------



## Calyptratus (3. November 2008)

baiR am 02.11.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt schon länger nach so etwas gesucht wie einer Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann aber habe nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hat einer vielleicht eine Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann?
> 
> PS: Will kein God mode oder so etwas in der Art, ich will einfach nur mehr tragen können.



Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass bei Fallout 3 die gleichen Cheats wie bei Oblivion funktionieren sollen, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Sway82 (3. November 2008)

baiR am 02.11.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt schon länger nach so etwas gesucht wie einer Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann aber habe nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hat einer vielleicht eine Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann?
> 
> PS: Will kein God mode oder so etwas in der Art, ich will einfach nur mehr tragen können.



Ich weiss ja nicht obs irgendwann aufhört aber sobald du das maximum erreicht hast kannst du immernoch laufen...rennen und springen nicht mehr aber laufen. bin mit 450/220 rumgelaufen, obs ne grenze gibt wo man sich nicht mehr bewegen kann weiss ich nicht...


----------



## chbdiablo (3. November 2008)

Sway82 am 03.11.2008 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht obs irgendwann aufhört aber sobald du das maximum erreicht hast kannst du immernoch laufen...rennen und springen nicht mehr aber laufen. bin mit 450/220 rumgelaufen, obs ne grenze gibt wo man sich nicht mehr bewegen kann weiss ich nicht...



oO Du rennst doch dann total langsam.
Ich hab jetzt ein max. von 260 und das reicht eigentlich schon voll, weiß gar nicht was du da immer für Schrott mitschleppen willst


----------



## Sway82 (3. November 2008)

baiR am 02.11.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt schon länger nach so etwas gesucht wie einer Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann aber habe nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hat einer vielleicht eine Mod oder einen Cheat womit man unendlich Items tragen kann?
> 
> PS: Will kein God mode oder so etwas in der Art, ich will einfach nur mehr tragen können.



gib mal folgendes in deine Konsole ein baiR:

player.setav carryweight 1500

damit hast du ne maximale tragekapazität von 1500. den wert kannst du wohl auch verändern, nach belieben. Nur ist es ja eigentlich nicht der Sinn  solltest wohl öfter mal nen Händler aufsuchen und überflüssiges verkaufen oder in dem haus in Megaton lagern wenn zeug bei ist was man noch brauchen könnte (Ein Skalpel Herr Doktor  ), denn wenn Du mit 4Mio Sachen zum Händler rennst hat der ja immernoch nicht die Kohle dir alles überflüssige abzukaufen  Ansonsten frohes zocken ^^

Edit -> Ja chbdiablo, am Anfang nimmt man ja noch sachen mit wie nen toaster oder nen pümpel  was solls  Man wird mit der Zeit wählerischer wie in Oblivion


----------



## chbdiablo (4. November 2008)

Sway82 am 03.11.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit -> Ja chbdiablo, am Anfang nimmt man ja noch sachen mit wie nen toaster oder nen pümpel  was solls  Man wird mit der Zeit wählerischer wie in Oblivion



Ja, den Toaster schlepp ich tatsächlich noch mit mir rum.


----------



## HanFred (4. November 2008)

1. kriegt man eine wohnung, wo man sein zeug abladen kann.
2. habe ich immer meinen ghoul dabei, dessen inventar wird ebenfalls missbraucht.
3. wenn es an einem ort zuviel loot gibt, pendle ich halt zwischen wohnung und diesem ort hin und her. das ist zwar langweilig, geht aber relativ schnell, wenn man den ort bereits gesäubert hat.


----------



## baiR (4. November 2008)

HanFred am 04.11.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. kriegt man eine wohnung, wo man sein zeug abladen kann.
> 2. habe ich immer meinen ghoul dabei, dessen inventar wird ebenfalls missbraucht.
> 3. wenn es an einem ort zuviel loot gibt, pendle ich halt zwischen wohnung und diesem ort hin und her. das ist zwar langweilig, geht aber relativ schnell, wenn man den ort bereits gesäubert hat.



Ich bin noch recht am Anfang und habe die Elder Scrollsspiele nicht gespielt.
Da meine Spielzeit bei diesen Spiel noch nicht so hoch ist weiss ich noch nicht wo diese Häuser sind.
Aber es kann sein das ich das auch in Zukunft so lasse mit den Cheat da das Zurückgehen zu einen Lagerhaus und wieder zurück zum Ort des Geschehen vll. auf die Dauer lästig werden könnte.

Ich meine ich spiele das Spiel zwar dann nicht fair durch aber das muss man ja auch nicht, denn das ist ja kein Counter Strike.
Bei mir zählt nur der Spielspaß und der wird durch dieses ständige Marathonlaufen nach unten gedrückt.  

THX @ all. 

Edit: 
Dieser Cheat "player.setav carryweight 1500" funzt ja aber wie kann ich den Cheat denn wieder deaktivieren?


----------



## Sway82 (4. November 2008)

baiR am 04.11.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 04.11.2008 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also erstmal so, ich finde jeder sollte spielen wie er es für richtig hält...wer auf mehr action steht und sich nicht die zeit damit vertreiben will unnütze gegenstände in einer kiste auszusortieren kann ja gern "alles nehmen" drücken. Ich persönlich nehm lieber nur das mit was was wert ist oder sonst irgendwie nützlich ist. kann ja jeder machen wie er will  im richtigen leben isses ja auch so das man nicht unendlich viel tragen kann, ich finde gerade diese realität in den elder scrolls games ziemlich gelungen und wer weiss was einem beim hin und her zum haus oder händler über den weg läuft 

zu deinem edit: keine ahnung  logisch gedacht (was nicht heissen muss das es funktioniert ^^ ) würd ich mal die folgenden sachen probieren (ich kanns nicht weil ich den cheat nicht benutzen will  )

"player.setav carryweight 0" oder "player.setav carryweight default"

Alternativ kannst ja auch mal gucken ob du MIT dem Cheat nach nem STR. Anstieg durch Einnahme eines Stärke-attributfördernden Mittels (boah ey ^^ ) mehr tragen kannst (also sich die 1500 verändert), in dem Fall würd ich empfehlen den wert auf eine realistische zahl zu setzen, meinetwegen 230., je nach Charlevel


----------



## baiR (4. November 2008)

Sway82 am 04.11.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 04.11.2008 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Befehl "player.setav carryweight 0" habe ich schon ausprobiert.
Dann kannst dann nämlich nichts mehr tragen.   

Aber default probiere ich mal aus. Aber ich kann ja auch einfach mal disable dahinter setzen.

Aber was die Sache mit den Tragen anbelangt möchte ich noch hinzufügen das ich auch nichts mitnehme was unbrauchbar ist.
Ich habe halt nur schon viele Sachen die Schwer sind und gleichzeitig viel Wert sind und dann kommen noch die ganzen Waffen hinzu, ich habe die die ich reparieren konnte behalten und die anderen gleicher Art die man nicht reparieren konnte weggeschmissen.. 

Der Flammenwerfer wiegt ja auch ganz schön viel.

Aber wenn es nach Realismus geht dann könnte man noch nicht einmal so viel in echt tragen wie man es am Anfang von Fallout 3 kann.

Edit:
Geht nicht.
Ich weiss nicht wie man die Cheats deaktivieren kann.
Aber wenns keiner weiss auch egal dann stelle ich den Wert auf 300 dann reicht es erst einmal.


----------



## INU-ID (4. November 2008)

Um schnell mal was in sein Häuschen zu tragen kann man auch einfach mal "tgm" eingeben. Wird btw auch so wieder ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Sway82 (4. November 2008)

INU-ID am 04.11.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Um schnell mal was in sein Häuschen zu tragen kann man auch einfach mal "tgm" eingeben. Wird btw auch so wieder ausgeschaltet.



hatter glaub ich irgendwo erwähnt das er keinen godmode wollte 

jn8 zusamm


----------



## baiR (5. November 2008)

Wie kann man denn jetzt den Cheat "player.setav carryweight" wieder ausstellen?


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2008)

baiR am 05.11.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn jetzt den Cheat "player.setav carryweight" wieder ausstellen?


stell doch einfach wieder den normalen wert ein, reicht das nicht?


----------



## baiR (5. November 2008)

HanFred am 05.11.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 05.11.2008 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt normal wieder aufleveln will kann ich ja nicht wissen wie sich der Wert natürlich verändern würde und deswegen will ich auch den Cheat nach einer Zeit weghaben wenn ich mich mit den Spiel zurecht gefunden habe.


----------



## Fimbul (5. November 2008)

baiR am 05.11.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.11.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, daß das kein Cheat ist den man ein- oder ausschalten kann.
Der Befehl greift in Deine Charakterwerte ein und editiert diese. Da steht ab jetzt ein anderer Wert drinnen. Da gibts nix was man ausschalten könnte.


----------



## AurionKratos (5. November 2008)

Deswegen macht tgm sinn, wenigstens bis zur nächsten stadt.


----------



## baiR (5. November 2008)

Ihr sagt ja das die Charakterdatei editiert wird, wird die denn nicht wieder editiert wenn ich auflevele?

Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen nicht so viel Zeit dieses Spiel zu zocken und deshalb frage ich.


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2008)

Weiss nicht, ob sich das Thema erledigt hat.
Bin per Zufall über nen Mod gestolpert:
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=202

_With 10 STR and no weight-enhancing equipment or perks, you would be able to carry 520 pounds of equipment._


----------



## baiR (11. November 2008)

McDrake am 09.11.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht, ob sich das Thema erledigt hat.
> Bin per Zufall über nen Mod gestolpert:
> http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=202
> 
> _With 10 STR and no weight-enhancing equipment or perks, you would be able to carry 520 pounds of equipment._



Danke.
Ich habs auch erst heute gesehen. (siehe Datum)
Das ist halt scheisse an PC Games, man kriegt nicht bescheid wenn jemand in deinen Tread geschrieben hat.
Die könnten das ja in Zukunft so wie bei Computerbase machen, da sieht man nämlich im Kontrollzentrum wenn jemand geschrieben hat.


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2008)

baiR am 11.11.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.
> Ich habs auch erst heute gesehen. (siehe Datum)
> Das ist halt scheisse an PC Games, man kriegt nicht bescheid wenn jemand in deinen Tread geschrieben hat.
> Die könnten das ja in Zukunft so wie bei Computerbase machen, da sieht man nämlich im Kontrollzentrum wenn jemand geschrieben hat.


Bitte 

Btw gibts die Möglichkeit, einen Thread zu abonnieren.
Dann bekommt man jeweils ne Nachricht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

baiR am 05.11.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.11.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das "natürliche" Tragegewicht errechnet sich alleine aus dem Stärkewert:

```
Stärke = 10: 250 Pfund 
Stärke =  9: 240 Pfund
...
Stärke =  5: 200 Pfund
...
Stärke =  1: 160 Pfund
```
Hat man noch das Extra "Starker Rücken" gewählt, muss man zum Rückgängigmachen des Cheats noch die 50 Pfund verrechnen.


----------

